

Show HN: Paul Graham Markov Chain Autocomplete for Twitter - edmoyse

Start a tweet with @letpgfinish, and it will be finished as if by Paul Graham himself.<p>This was a weekend project I undertook with a couple of friends just for fun.  The original one was @letkanyefinish, so you might like to try that out too... in fact, it seems to work much better (funnily enough, there&#x27;s a definite inverse relationship between literacy of bot and literacy of its human counterpart).<p>Anyway, the output is based on pg&#x27;s essays and various tweets&#x2F;quotes.  Having used HN silently for a while, we thought we&#x27;d share this - so hope you enjoy :)
======
edmoyse
Links to try them out:

[https://twitter.com/letpgfinish](https://twitter.com/letpgfinish) (Paul
Graham)

[https://twitter.com/letkanyefinish](https://twitter.com/letkanyefinish)
(Kanye)

------
bootload
this is pretty good given the length for the return message is limited &
answers are (usually) long.

    
    
        me: What should I do first?
        pgsays: what should I do first? - Get ramen profitable.
     
        me: Lisp
        pgsays: 'lisp programmers divide up their minds, 
                 and excessive dilution in series A stage.'
    
        me: Computer language
        pgsays: 'computer language choice for founders 
                to read is Dale Carnegie's How to hack 
                also means that when you can tell them they'
    
        me: hackers, geeks & nerds
        pgsays: 'hackers, geeks &amp; nerds should be 
                 just as worried about premature design 
                 - designing too early what a program 
                 should do'

~~~
edmoyse
Haha, yea - although perhaps not quite ready for me to start following his
advice ;)

------
edmoyse
Okay, so it looks like the pg bot spouts complete startup gibberish... Kanye
is doing much better though

------
bardec
This is a cool weekend project! Do you have the source available?

~~~
edmoyse
It's not available publicly just yet, but we'll put it up if you're interested

